
Profile Likelihood vs. Kriging Variance - Zephyr314
http://blog.sigopt.com/post/134931028143/sigopt-in-depth-profile-likelihood-vs-kriging
======
mccourt
I am the author of these posts, and I am happy to answer questions if you have
any.

